# Anyone else have trouble with extreme paranoia?



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

.


----------



## Croquantes (May 15, 2009)

Hm. I think you're a little crazy, but we're all a little crazy; we have SAD! I can relate to you a bit with the paranoia, because I get freaked out if people check me out. I don't think people are rapists or murderers or anything, but I hate it when people look at me and their eyes linger. I make sure to avert my eyes immediately!

The worst is when people give you that "meatmarket" stare, like when you're in a club or a bar, or maybe there's just someone walking past you on the sidewalk and they eye you up (you know, the eyes go up, then down, then up). It just makes me feel dirty and used, and always sets my heart racing and my palms start sweating. 

One time I was on the subway, and there was a cute girl that was eying me up. I averted my eyes, but whenever I pretended to look around, I noticed that she was still looking at me! Now, she could've just been staring into space and managing to look at me, but at the time I was freaking out and my heart was racing, and she was just a girl. Not harmful at all. 

So yeah, as people with SAD, I think we're crazy. :S


----------



## bottleofblues (Aug 6, 2008)

I have the same problem but the total opposite as in I worry that other people think I'm a child molester or a murderer or whatever, its a constant thing. Its like we have this heightened awareness. It seems so ridiculous when i type this down but once I'm out in public the thoughts come on again I don't beleive you can really rationalise your way out of it.
I guess just realize its nonsense and try not to focus on it too much focus on other things.


----------



## 0sweety9 (Nov 11, 2009)

*hi*

wow i could have wrote that, everything you've said is almost exactly the thoughts i have too, i sometimes even think members i talk to on here have two accounts and when someone talks similar to them i go out of my way to prove its them, and when i get proof its not, i feel crazy because i was so convinced of it!


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Yeah I feel my problems are extreme paranoia firstly, mixed with mild social anxiety. High school just made it worse for me because I smoked weed regularly back than and it just gave me extreme panic attacks/paranoid freak outs in my mind. It made me become a somewhat recluse which is where I am at right now. It didn't help that when I told my friends about my paranoia they liked to think of it as some joke and poke fun of it.:blank

The paranoia just sucks because it makes me feel like I have no control over the surroundings around me, because I feel the same way with basically everyone I meet.


----------



## Cali M (Jan 7, 2010)

I have always been scared of people, thinking they were murderers or something. I thought it was because I have been watching scary movies since I was really little and that thought just got stuck in my head, if that makes sense.


----------



## ChadsWick1234 (Oct 31, 2009)

Homersxchild said:


> I have to say, I've always had problems with extreme paranoia and it seems to have only gotten worse as the years go by. I seem to always be paranoid of strangers, I always assume someone is a rapist, a murderer, a theif. If some older guy looks over at me for a longer moment than is normal, I immediately start to get sweaty palms, hoping to god that he isn't going to come over and try to kidnap me. If someone brushes up close behind me in a store, I immediately have to put space between us because I fear they are going to snatch my purse. When I sit in the car and wait for my mom in a car, I get suspicious of shabby looking people that pass by, I fear they will try to break into my car.
> 
> Its almost become a type of joke between me and my mom because I'm always expressing my fears and paranoias about almost every person I come across. I may joke about it and laugh, but the feeling and suspicious is very intense, I get a lot of physical uncomfort and anxiety. Its almost like I have to laugh about it to be able to live with it. The first and only guy that I befriended, I ended up 'going crazy' after months of being friends, I started thinking he was stalking me and I freaked out. Now that I think back to that four years ago, he wasn't stalking me. He was just a guy that liked me, and I was a paranoid. :|
> 
> I've always figured that I have a form of Generalized Anxiety Disorer as well as SA, because I tend to have a lot of these irrational worries that can cause quite a disruption in my life. Can anyone relate to this, or am I just really crazy?


 I have extreme paranoia alot of the time. Yesterday was a great example I was coming home from the library some guy was behind me at a red light. He kept honking his horn at me and I gave me a hand gesture. When I turn on green he signals for me to pull over. I just kepted going. I have had my life threatned in the passed and I always feel people are out to get me. I only fight when I have too. I couldn't even sleep last night because of this one incident. I take seroqueol which is an anti psychotic medication but it doesn't seem to help that great. It only helps with sleep alittle bit. I just waited for the day when I going to be attacked or killed by a group of people. I have been attacked in the past.


----------



## shygirl86 (May 17, 2007)

Yeah i have that too, i think anyone even slightly intimidating is gona robme or beat me up. I will take a detour to avoid walking past them. If theres a group of guys walking towards me, even if i'm not alone i freak out a bit and have to control myself lol. 
And yeah, I also worry people will think i'm a child molester or something. Which is pretty weird since i'm a young female...I guess this sort of thing is related to social anxiety somehow...
What an awesome site this is. I'm not the only weirdo


----------



## catlady27 (Jan 16, 2010)

Yes, I am extremely paranoid also. I hate it when people look at me, even for a minute, I feel awful. I do get scared if i see a bunch of loud teenagers ahead, or if a dodgy looking (in my opinion anyway) guy walks past, its terrible. Ive been diagnosed with SA, depression & borderline personality disorder, but ive often wondered if I might have paranoid personality disorder too, as my paranoia is just not normal- think i may discuss it with my psychiatrist when i next see her....


----------



## My911GT2993 (May 14, 2009)

well everyone is different, and people with sa can have varied experiences.
you paranoia could be because you cant trust people, it could be just a natrual reaction to past experiences, although its not a nice reaction.
duno, mayby try to remind yourself that people are not even thinking of you, they're just going about their day.


----------



## catlady27 (Jan 16, 2010)

irishK said:


> paranoia and generalized anxiety disorder sound quite similar. This is part of what stops me from enjoying life the way I should be able to. I think am paranoid quite a bit. Going certain places can freak me out. Its mostly men and situations- following me or staring etc. maybe because I grew up in violence that I am constantly aware of the possibility of imminent danger or the threat of it no matter how irrational it may be... I have recently found out that an online friend of mine has been making fun of me to other people about the fact that Im a bit paranoid and it actually really hurt because it isnt something I am neccesarily proud of and it makes me quite sad.


Hi there,
That is really nasty thing ur friend did- no you do not deserve for someone to make fun out of the fact you suffer from paranoia, it is a terrible thing to have to deal with, and whoever this person is they certainly are not worth knowing- unfortunately some people can be very malicious, but I know from personal experience that when its about ur mental health, it hurts all the more- im so sorry ur feeling hurt right now, but there are lots of people who understand you here, youre not alone. If you ever need to talk you can message me and I will reply.x


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

irishK said:


> paranoia and generalized anxiety disorder sound quite similar. This is part of what stops me from enjoying life the way I should be able to. I think am paranoid quite a bit. Going certain places can freak me out. Its mostly men and situations- following me or staring etc. maybe because I grew up in violence that I am constantly aware of the possibility of imminent danger or the threat of it no matter how irrational it may be... I have recently found out that an online friend of mine has been making fun of me to other people about the fact that Im a bit paranoid and it actually really hurt because it isnt something I am neccesarily proud of and it makes me quite sad.


Yeah what a ****ty feeling, eh... that doesn't sound like much of a friend at all.


----------



## My911GT2993 (May 14, 2009)

When I hear my neighbours walk past my house from work laughing, I think they're laughing about me 9 times outa 10, but I dont think that is paranoia, it's part of sa.

I've heard people on here talk about paranoia when it's really something else, self-conscioussness, insecure, anxious, negative thoughts.
If your genuinly convinced that people are plotting to kill you, then it's paranoia. Im not trying to make a point of anything, it's just how I think bout sa and paranoia.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I live in the "sticks", and I have a paranoia of wild animals. It doesn't really stop me from going for walks by myself, though.


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

Yes I have the same problem of paranoia.

Once I was flying on an airplane and looked out the window and thought the wing would snap off and the entire plane would nosedive and kill everyone on the plane including me, just thinking about it gave me sweaty palms at the time. 

Or if I see a group of people (especially my age) hunched up together I automatically assume they are talking about me and plotting to prank me or something like that. 

Also if I see a shady looking person with a negative expression on his face walking past me (like homeless or rough looking guy) I assume he is targetting me for robbery or wants to do me harm and my adrenaline starts pumping, with me getting ready to fight.

ya I'm...weird.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

I have extreme paranoia and practically about every single issue all the above posters have mentioned. My therapist is trying to help me.:um

I would also be very disappointed if I found out a member had multiple accounts. Not good. :sus


----------



## Vini Vidi Vici (Jul 4, 2009)

after reading the previous posts, it kinda reminds me of how paranoid i am. but im so used to it, ive been that way for years, that i dont really notice it as abnormal, i just feel like its me. whenever someone looks at me, i automatically think they hate me, dissaprove of me, think im ugly, think im a pervert, or a terrorist (im half Arab, but i dont really look like it) ....or sometimes, very rarely, i t will be the opposite, if a girl looks at me, i think they like me, or that they think im hot, .....then i get really anxious and mentally beat myself down into having no confidence, because im scared of being stuck up/proud of myself.


----------



## TheJoker (Dec 24, 2009)

Paranoia rules my life, its how I lost a friend, now she won't talk to me


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Yeah paranoia ****s up friendships bigtime, i lost a best friend of 17 years because of it.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

yes- and i can relate to you- its probably because when i was a pre-teen/teen alot of kidnapping/raping stories were occuring, like elizabeth smart, etc- and those girls were the same age as me. (but for me it's only with strangers)- like if someone stares too long or something.


----------



## neurotic1 (May 17, 2009)

SA is a paranoia, I get a feeling other people are looking at me negatively. I'm the opposite, where i feel that people are looking at me and saying that i may be a harmful person, like if i go to some big store with lots of cameras, i assume i'm being watched so that i don't shoplift, which i never done in my life. I also get the feeling mothers don't want me around their kids because i look odd and strange. I actually try to avoid going near mothers with kids just so no one can say anything about me. It's ironic because SA makes it very hard to be around little kid, they say anything that comes to mind.


----------



## GrimedMechanic86 (Jan 20, 2010)

I don't have extreme paranoia like you. But I am paranoid in the sense that people can feel my vibe and avoid me. I don't know how to explain it but thats how i feel whenever im at the college.


----------

